

Bouillon, the less known brother of Google Wave - gritzko
http://bouillon.math.usu.ru/?p=130

======
ROFISH
I attempted to create a Wave variant with little success. The issue I had
wasn't the use of XML and it's technologies like XMPP, but the fact that the
strength of XML (tree-based DOM) was flatout _ignored_ in the delta OT scheme.
Combined with Javascript where I got to the point to where the only way I got
it to work was recursively counting characters, recreating the demo in the IO
conference video feels impossible.

This doesn't include criticisms like the weight of the protocol. Adding one
character required an almost 200 character XML document. For a system of small
messages like comments here on HN, it would be more efficient just to send a
serialized state every second or two.

